# backyard park



## vaughngoalie35 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok first of all, Im new to posting a thread, so go easy on me. I know you probably get alot of these kind of questions, so sorry if im wasting your time haha. I am trying to make a box to learn on. I am going to use HDPE for the top, and hopefully treated wood. I am wondering how to make my box last for a while, I mean from weather damage and warping and such. Would it be a good idea to stain it or something? 
Also, how should I store it in the summer. I have a good place, but I dont want it to get dirty and have insects and spider webs and things like that growing all over my hard work. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The box is just normal wood with a PVC board screwed to the top. Normal wood will last a few years when kept outside from my expirience with skating rails. The PVC board that tops it was a shit load cheaper then the HDPE, works, and is easy to get at Lowes. The ramp was built using a bunch of shit we had around, normal wood and stuff taken from the junk wood pile at Home Depot. Topped with carpet padding and outdoor grass carpet for summer shredding. When real snow falls the fake grass keeps the snow on the ramp from sliding off.

8ft long 12" high and 10" wide









6ft tall ramp


----------



## vaughngoalie35 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice drop in how tall is it? and would it be more stable or durable to make a box instead of individual legs? Im sure its stable enough tho. Did you get treated wood? How old is your rail?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It's 6ft tall. The box was only made this Fall and uses non treated wood. With legs that short it would serve no purpose to make it a box. If the legs get wobbly at some point it is a simple matter of re-setting the screws or adding some cheap braces. Non-treated wood will stay good for years as long as it isn't soaking in water. Plywood does degrade fast though because of the glue.


----------



## vaughngoalie35 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! I am hoping to get some time this weekend to build one, or atleast start on one. If I run into any other problems I know where to go


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

You should at least paint it with some old cheap house paint. Anything to seal the wood. Here is a picture of my rail I built.










Also here is a picture where I took out the middle support and end support. The snow is shrinking .










I do want to build a box now like john built. 

Dear John, how much was the pvc top?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

$36 for the 8ft board. You can get one for $52 that is 12ft long. The great thing about this stuff is that it is 3/4" thick. There is a shit load of room to countersink the screws and you never have to worry about catching one. The one thing I didn't mention earlier is that I used a raspe to round off the edges and corners to lessen catching and injury. The rest of the box is made from a 12ft long 2x10 that was cut to 8ft long. We then used the left over to make the legs and some left over 2x6 to make the feet. It's all held together with 3 1/2" deck screws except the PVC that uses shorter screws. Total cost for that box is under $60.

Shop Rot Free 3/4 x 9-1/4 x 8 PVC Smooth/Textured Trim Board at Lowes.com

If that link doesn't work just search for "pvc board" on the Lowes website.


----------



## vaughngoalie35 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats sweet! Thats alot cheaper than I expected too!


----------

